# Der absolute Geheimtipp, Cinnamon!!!

## Klaus Meier

ich habe es mal so aus Langeweile ausprobiert (ich habe ja immer ein Zweitsystem und das ist jetzt gerade Gnome, da macht das ja kaum Stress) und ich bin ja fast vom Stuhl gefallen vor Begeisterung. Es wird in kaum einem Artikel auf die Unterschiede im Detail eingegangen, deshalb tue ich es hier mal. Es ist eigentlich das Beste aus Gnome und KDE vereint. So hätte Gnome3 immer aussehen sollen. Was sind die Vorteile:

Erst mal diese Leiste unten. Ist eigentlich genau so wie die Kontroll/Fensterleiste von KDE. Es lässt sich damit wesentlich angenehmer arbeiten als mit der Leiste / den Leisten bei Gnome. Diese Leiste wird auf Wunsch automatisch von Anwendungen überdeckt. Das ging bei Gnome ja auch nicht. Keinen Sperrbildschirm, den mal nicht weg bekommt. Nicht mehr dieses komische Menü von der aktuellen Anwendung in der Titelleiste, wo ich den Sinn sowieso nie verstanden habe, wenn die Anwendung noch mal ein Menü hat. Also entweder lokal oder in der Titelleiste, aber doch nicht beides. Wo man dann erst mal anfängt zu suchen, wo der Eintrag denn nun ist.

Es ist normal zu konfigurieren. Also kein Tweak-Tool oder am besten noch ein Extension, wenn ich die Uhr verschieben will. Der Networkmanager und sonstiges ist wesentlich einfacher, übersichtlicher und komfortabler zu bedienen. Ich bekomme ein Menü, welches mir Ausschalten/Reboot/Suspend anbietet. Ganz ohne Gewürge. Es sind Applets, Desklets und Erweiterungen vorhanden. Teils lokal schon auf der Platte, teils aus dem Netz zum nachladen. Die aus dem Netz werden dann aber in den Einstellungen in einem Fenster angezeigt, man muss dazu keinen Browser hinzuziehen, der dann, wie beim Chromium, nicht mal unterstützt wird. Was ich nett fand: Ich kann einem Fenster rechts und links bis zu 4 Buttons geben, denen ich dann Funktionen nach Wahl zuweisen kann.

Jetzt das Highlight: Nemo!!! Ein Dateimanager mit dem man tatsächlich arbeiten kann. Also eigentlich nichts anderes als ein Nautilus, bevor bei Gnome der Idiotisierungswahn eingesetzt hat.

Und wo sind die Nachteile:

Es ist zwar irgendwie alles da, aber nicht besonders schön. Sieht irgendwie aus wie selbstgemacht. Es funktioniert nur als Erweiterung von Gnome. Man kann es nicht alleine installieren, dafür fehlt dann zu viel. Es ist ja auch außer Nemo keine Anwendung mit dabei. Und wenn man eine Vorschau für Videos will, dann braucht man doch wieder das komplette gstreamer Gerafflel. Auf mein Smartphone konnte ich per mtp auch erst zugreifen, als Gnome komplett da war. Ist aber kein Nachteil an sich, man müsste halt mal ein optimales Paket schnüren. Kann man auch gut mit leben. Vielleicht bastele ich ja mal ein ebuild zusammen, welches eine Komplettinstallation ohne Gnome erlaubt.

Wo ist der Unterschied zu KDE5?

Erst mal, es funktioniert alles ohne Probleme. Es stürzt nichts ab, es klemmt nichts. Man kann Archive mit einem Klick entpacken, man kann sie mit Doppelklick ohne Nachfrage im Archiver öffnen, man kann dann eine Datei auf den Desktop ziehen und hat dann eine Vorschau. Man kann einfach auf eine Datei aus der Liste der zuletzt verwendeten Dokumente klicken und sie öffnet sich. Das ist einfach der Wahnsinn, wenn man sieht, wie man sich da mit KDE quält. Die Anwendungen sind einfacher. Eog ist einfach genial, genau so mag ich es, mit Gwenview werde ich nie warm werden. Andererseits ist Evince einfach zu primitiv. Es kann nicht mal mit Formularen umgehen. Oder einfach mal einstellen, dass es das ganze Dokument rendern soll.Geht auch nicht. Genauso Kmail und KDE-Pim. Ist Evolution um Welten überlegen. Ich habe gerade Evolution aus einer Sicherung wieder eingerichtet und mich dabei bei einem Passwort vertippt. Ich habe ums Verrecken nichts gefunden, wie man dieses Passwort wieder korrigieren kann. Tante Google brachte mich auch nicht weiter. Konto löschen und wieder neu anlegen. Was soll dieser Krampf?

Bei KDE stehen ja mal wieder die Updates an und für Cinnamon habe ich jetzt auch ein Overlay für die aktuelle Version 2.8 gefunden. Morgen ist von dem, was ich gerade geschrieben habe, vielleicht schon einiges überholt.

Ich würde jedem mal empfehlen, sich Cinnamon zu mindestens mal anzusehen, wenn man mal Gnome Fan war, mit der aktuellen Entwicklung aber nicht mehr klar kommt. Wer KDE mag, es ihm aber alles zu viel und zu überladen ist, wer es einfach nur einfacher will, der sollte es sich auch mal anschauen.

----------

## schmidicom

Was mir bei Cinnamon aber etwas sorgen macht ist GTK, denn das steht doch voll unter der Fuchtel von GNOME? Somit kann GNOME da ohne Rücksicht auf andere machen was es will.

Bei KDE und Qt hingegen gibt es so weit ich weiß eine echte zusammenarbeit, was mir persönlich wesentlich sympatischer ist.

----------

## misterjack

Bin seit kurzem auch Cinnamon-Nutzer. Habe zwar noch nicht wirklich Zeit gefunden, mich mit Cinnamon eingehend auseinander zu setzen, bin aber jetzt schon überzeugt.

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Jetzt das Highlight: Nemo!!! Ein Dateimanager mit dem man tatsächlich arbeiten kann. Also eigentlich nichts anderes als ein Nautilus, bevor bei Gnome der Idiotisierungswahn eingesetzt hat.

 

Schau dir mal das hering-overlay an, da gibts zu fast allen nemo-extensions passende ebuilds.

----------

## mv

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Was mir bei Cinnamon aber etwas sorgen macht ist GTK

 

Cinnamon hängt nur von gtk-2 ab, was noch frei ist. Mein Eindruck ist, dass der Hauptzweck von gtk-3 war, diese Freiheit zu entfernen.

Was mir eher missfällt:  *eix -vle cinnamon | grep RDEPEND wrote:*   

> gnome-base/gconf:2 [...] sys-auth/polkit

 

Polkit ist ein absolutes no-go für ein sicheres System.

Nemo kann man vermutlich auch mit anderen Windows-Managern nutzen; ich persönlich bevorzuge da fvwm-crystal: Das ist nicht spartanisch, aber trotzdem sicher.

Ich benutze ohnehin lieber die Shell als einen Filemanager, aber für die einfachen Zwecke anderer Familienangehöriger reichte bislang thunar. Das hat nicht Nemos Nachteil:  *eix -vle nemo | grep PDEPEND wrote:*   

> [...] gnome-base/gvfs [...]

 

----------

## franzf

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *schmidicom wrote:*   Was mir bei Cinnamon aber etwas sorgen macht ist GTK 
> 
> Cinnamon hängt nur von gtk-2 ab, was noch frei ist.

 

Nö, schau in das aktuellste cinnamon-desktop ebuild. Ist gtk3

----------

## mv

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Nö, schau in das aktuellste cinnamon-desktop ebuild. Ist gtk3

 

Stimmt. Ich hatte mich von gconf:2 und gdk-pixbuff:2 verwirren lassen und >=x11-libs/gtk+-3.9.12:3 in der Ausgabe überlesen.

Es könnte allerdings sein, dass dies eine ebuild-Geschichte ist. Die Politik des gnome herds ist leider, alle Pakete, die sowohl mit gtk-2 als auch mit gtk-3 funktionieren, nur in der letzten Variante anzubieten. Ob das auf cinnamon zutrifft, weiß ich freilich nicht.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Muss dass denn so politisch werden? Kann man sich nicht einfach mal daran freuen, dass etwas funktioniert?

Cinnamon wurde ja immer als Desktop auf Basis von Gnome3 im Look von Gnome2 beschrieben. Und deshalb habe ich ihn mir auch nie näher angeschaut. Das ist aber komplett falsch. Bis auf den WM und den Filemanager wird alles substanzielle von Gnome3 benutzt. Es ist damit von gtk+3 genauso abhängig wie Gnome. Der Look hat aber gar nichts mit Gnome2 zu tun, das ist eher an KDE oder auch Windows orientiert.

Und die Abhängigkeit kann man sehen wie man will. Das ist bei KDE in Bezug auf Qt genau das Gleiche. Kritisiert wurde es aber nur in Bezug auf Gnome. Das ist doch das Gute bei OpenSource. Wenn irgend etwas den Bach herunter geht, dann gibt es einen Fork oder eine Neuentwcklung. Ich habe lange Zeit mit Begeisterung Gnome genutzt. Bis es wirklich nicht mehr ging. Und Cinnamon ist jetzt das, wie Gnome für mich hätte sein sollen. Hoffentlich findet das Projekt mehr Unterstützung.

----------

## schmidicom

Ich wollte sicher nicht Cinnamon schlecht reden und finde es auch toll was sie versuchen, trifft im übrigen auch auf Mate zu.

Aber Cinnamon steht nun mal in direkter Konkurrenz zu GNOME und beim momentanen Verhalten von GNOME (sollen ja schon Patches, welche verlorene Funktionalitäten zurückgebracht hätten, mit sehr merkwürdigen Begründungen abgelehnt haben und so weiter) würde es mich nicht wundern wenn sie die Kontrolle über GTK irgendwann missbrauchen um der Konkurrenz das Leben schwer zu machen.

Dafür kann dann Cinnamon natürlich nichts aber ich befürchte das sowas letztlich dann die User ausbaden müssen.

----------

## mv

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Muss dass denn so politisch werden? Kann man sich nicht einfach mal daran freuen, dass etwas funktioniert?

 

Wenn ich mir dadurch Sicherheitslöcher (polkit) einreisse, hält sich zumindest bei mir die Freude in Grenzen. Das hat weniger mit Politik zu tun, sondern eher damit, dass ich meinen Rechner zum Arbeiten brauche, und ich Sicherheit dabei für fundamental halte.

 *Quote:*   

> Das ist bei KDE in Bezug auf Qt genau das Gleiche

 

Qt hat keine root-Daemonen laufen, deren Zweck es ist, die Unix-Rechtetrennung auszuhebeln.

Was bei KDE aus Sicherheitsgründen problematisch ist, ist der große Bruder in Form des Semantik-Desktop: Alle Daten über Dich - von Emails über heruntergeladene Datein (inkl. Informationen wann und wo), Kontaktaddressen inkl. aller Anrufprotokolle, ev. vollständige Chats, der komplette Email-Verkehr, und ich wette, Du weißt nicht einmal, was sonst noch alles - die von jedem popeligen Programm (inkl. Webbrowser) vollständig über ein generisches Interface abgerufen werden können.

Ja, Letzteres ist politisch, aber ein so massiver Eingriff in die Privatsphäre, den viele Benutzer nicht als solchen durchschauen, das ist auch ein Politikum.

----------

## misterjack

 *mv wrote:*   

> Sicherheitslöcher (polkit)

 

Dafür hätte ich gerne Belege. DFN-CERT-2015-0979 sowie ältere Meldungen zählen nicht, da diese Lücken geschlossen wurden.

 *mv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Qt hat keine root-Daemonen laufen, deren Zweck es ist, die Unix-Rechtetrennung auszuhebeln.

 

Soso:

 *ps axu | grep polkit wrote:*   

> 
> 
> polkitd    742  0.0  0.0 388288 13132 ?        Ssl  13:02   0:00 /usr/lib/polkit-1/polkitd --no-debug
> 
> 

 

----------

## mv

 *misterjack wrote:*   

>  *mv wrote:*   Sicherheitslöcher (polkit) 
> 
> Dafür hätte ich gerne Belege

 

Das Aushebeln der Rechte durch ein komplexes Programm ist per se das Sicherheitsloch.

Bei einem Browser wie firefox ist es ähnlich weitgehend egal, ob jetzt gerade aktuell irgendwelche speziellen Exploits neu gefunden oder ausgebaut wurden - seine reine Komplexität ist der Grund für die Gefahr, und man muss daher entsprechende Maßnahmen treffen wenn man ihn benutzen will.

Wie im Falle von Polkit sind die einzigen möglichen Maßnahmen die Entziehung aller Privilegien, was polkit natürlich vollkommen unbrauchbar macht.

 *Quote:*   

>  *mv wrote:*   Qt hat keine root-Daemonen laufen, deren Zweck es ist, die Unix-Rechtetrennung auszuhebeln. 
> 
> Soso:  *ps axu | grep polkit wrote:*   polkitd    742  0.0  0.0 388288 13132 ?        Ssl  13:02   0:00 /usr/lib/polkit-1/polkitd --no-debug 

 

Extra wegen Dir habe ich mir jetzt mal experimentell polkit temporär installliert, aber wie erwartet, kann es sich dabei nur um Augenwischerei handeln: Schließlich ist die Aufgabe des Daemons ja, Privilege-Escalation zu ermöglichen (übrigens genau das, was man auf einem sicheren System um jeden Preis verhindern will); das geht nicht ohne root-Rechte. Und in der Tat:  *Quote:*   

> ls -l /usr/bin/pkexec
> 
> -rws--x--x 1 root root 22312 Nov 14 16:18 /usr/bin/pkexec

  Ob der Daemon nun formal als root läuft oder regelmäßig ein SUID-root-Programm aufruft, macht vielleicht wortklauberisch einen Unterschied, nicht jedoch in der Sache selbst. Ganz im Gegenteil könnte sogar diese Schnittstelle eine weitere Angriffsmöglichkeit bieten.

Edit: Falls wir diese Diskussion weiterführen, sollten wir einen neuen Thread dafür aufmachen. Mit cinnamon hat das nun wirklich nichts mehr zu tun.

----------

## misterjack

 *mv wrote:*   

> Das Aushebeln der Rechte durch ein komplexes Programm ist per se das Sicherheitsloch.

 

Danke, mehr wollte ich nicht wissen. Es ist deine eigene Meinung aufgrund deiner Überzeugungen und diese stelle ich nicht in Abrede. Jedoch muss ich Klaus zu 100% Recht geben, wenn er dies anprangert. Sicher könnte man darüber ausführlich diskutieren, aber nimms mir nicht übel, wenn ich aus mangelhaften Interesse an Grundsatzdiskussionen (siehe Signatur  :Very Happy: ) jetzt aussteige und mich meinen Cinnamon erfreue  :Wink: 

----------

## mv

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Danke, mehr wollte ich nicht wissen. Es ist deine eigene Meinung aufgrund deiner Überzeugungen

 

Nein, das ist gesunder Menschenverstand. Würdest Du z.B. firefox bedenkenlos als root betreiben, nur weil möglicherweise über die aktuelle Version keine speziellen Exploits gemeldet wurden?

Genau das tust Du jetzt sinngemäß und stellst es auch noch so dar, als wenn meine Warnung vor dieser Tat "nur eine Meinung" sei.

Ganz im Gegenteil, an einem Symptom (Ausbauen irgendeines gemeldeten Expoits) herumzudoktoren statt die Ursache der Gefahr abzuschalten, wäre kurzsichtig und unvorsichtig.

----------

## misterjack

 *mv wrote:*   

> Nein, das ist gesunder Menschenverstand.

 

 *mv wrote:*   

> Ausbauen irgendeines gemeldeten Expoits

 

Jetzt beginnst du, mir deine Meinung aufdrücken zu wollen: 

```
><((((*>
```

 *scnr*

----------

## schmidicom

@mv

Ich bin zwar auch kein Fan von polkit und finde es sollte auch ohne genau so komfortabel gehen aber die Devs welche es benutzen scheinen da anderer Meinung zu sein also ist es wohl klüger zu lernen damit zu leben als anderen Vorzuwerfen ihnen sei die Sicherheit egal. Vielleicht haben die Devs ja irgendwann mal ein einsehen so wie damals mit "HAL".

----------

## mv

@schmidicom: Die Sache liegt hier leider anders als bei HAL, aber die Diskussion wird länger und gehört wirklich nicht in diesen Thread.

----------

